# Flathead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

My first flathead may 9 was 59.7.

Catchabiggun.
Robby


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

what bait do you use to catch a monster? maybe baby pigs. CONGRATS.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Where have you been? I'm missing the pics of all the monsters I'm not catching...their motivation.


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Super nice fish Robby.... Mind if I ask are you using the MH or the H action on those ripping lips rods?


----------



## catfishcc (Oct 28, 2013)

He uses heavy action rod on the rippin lips. Also usually gills for bait.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I prefer the heavy super cat for long range hook sets. I sacrifice the fun of the fight to ensure I hook the fish.

Catchabiggun,
Robby


----------

